
Thoughts on Apple's Podcast App - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/thoughts-on-apples-podcast-app
======
xyzzyb
It's strange. Usually Apple comes in and creates the definitive version of a
product combining all the best of what was there already and some new concepts
that seem simple and obvious in retrospect.

For their podcast app to come out and just be, "eh good enough" is a little
concerning. I hope they stay on track.

Then again, maybe Apple just -- oddly -- really doesn't do audio UI that well.
iTunes and the iTunes Store is pretty lackluster these days.

